# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Какого цвета ваш характер?

## Irina

[SIGN]Каким цветом вы изобразили бы свой характер?[/SIGN]

----------


## Sanych

зелёным наверное

----------


## Irina

Я бы изобразила его черно-белыми полосками, как зебра. (Много в моём характере намешано и светлого и тёмного).

----------


## Vanya

зелёный, аналогично с Санычем  не знаю.. как-то всегда всё сквозь зелёную призму видится  "цвет природы" - я бы его так назвал

----------


## Irina

10.Зеленый цвет




> Положительные характеристики 	
> 
> Стабильность
> Прогресс
> Обязательность
> 
> Негативные характеристики
> 
> Эгоизм
> ...

----------


## HARON

Ультрамарин.

----------


## Asteriks

Радуга, в которой преобладают светлые тона.

----------


## Irina

Синий цвет




> Это - концентрический цвет, он посвящает все только себе.
> Положительные характеристики 	
> 
> Организованность
> Непреклонность
> Идеализм
> Сила духа
> 
> Негативные характеристики
> ...

----------


## Alva

серый

----------


## Marusja

мой наверное оранжевый

----------


## Irina

> Весёлость, честолюбие, оригинальность, любознательность, стремление к общению – такие черты приписываются людям с таким цветом. Недаром жёлтый ассоциируется с солнцем, так и эти люди всегда находятся в хорошем настроении. Они легки на подъём, их можно назвать неисправимыми оптимистами, потому что живут они будущим, в котором видят только позитив. Они – идеалисты, видящие в своих партнёрах образ, который сами себе нарисовали. Однако, жажда перемены обстановки, будь то географическое понятие или сфера личных отношений, будит в них беззаботных «кочевников», которым претит любая зависимость. Поэтому и стиль предпочитают спортивный, максимально удобный, хотя и не забывают добавить к такому наряду какую-нибудь интересную деталь, подчёркивающую их яркую индивидуальность

----------


## Irina

> серый — любимый цвет рассудительных и недоверчивых натур, которые долго думают, прежде чем принять какое-либо решение. Это также нейтральный цвет, который предпочитают те, кто боится слишком громко заявить о себе. Если же этот цвет не нравится, то это показатель импульсивного, легкомысленного характера. Часто серый цвет оказывается также предпочтительным при сильных переутомления как барьер, отгораживающий от раздражителей внешнего мира.

----------


## Femida

черного, белого и красного).....

----------


## Irina

*БЕЛЫЙ* - это синтез всех цветов, потому он является «идеальным» цветом, «цветом мечты». В нем заложен многозначный смысл, поскольку он одновременно передает и блеск света, и холод льда. Этому цвету может отдать предпочтение человек с любым характером, он никого не отталкивает.

*ЧЕРНЫЙ* - цвет противостоит белому. Это цвет неуверенности, символизирующий мрачное восприятие жизни. Тот, кто предпочитает одеваться в черное (не будем брать в расчет траурную символику, которая только подчеркивает значение этого цвета), нередко воспринимает жизнь в темных тонах, неуверен в себе, несчастлив, склонен к депрессии, поскольку не сомневается, что его идеалы в жизни недостижимы. Частая смена костюма или платья черного цвета на другой, более яркий, броский, показатель того, что пессимистические настроения часто развеиваются. 

*КРАСНЫЙ* - цвет страстей. Если это любимый цвет, то такой человек смел, это волевой, властный тип, вспыльчивый, общительный. К тому же альтруист. У людей, которых этот цвет раздражает, - комплекс неполноценности, страх, страх перед ссорами, склонность к уединению, стабильности в отношениях.

----------


## Irina

Сегодня вспомнила то, как меня в годы учёбы Лисой называли. Говорили что я хоть сама и не рыжая, но у меня рыжий хитрый характер

----------


## Pasha_49

Думал белый, но нашел [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и оказалось




> Этот цвет всегда ассоциировался со спокойствием, удовлетворённостью. Люди этого склада характера в личных отношениях нежны и заботливы, они – прекрасные семьянины, которые приложат все усилия для достижения гармонии в этой сфере жизни. Однако, если по каким-то причинам они одиноки, то они могут быть резки и раздражительны.
> Они любят общение и боятся одиночества, однако, при этом ярких проявлений чувств и эмоций не допускают, сохраняя душевное равновесие практически в любой ситуации. Поэтому и в конфликты «синие» люди вступают редко, предпочитая уступить. Они не выделяются из толпы, их могут назвать «серой мышью», но более надёжного в плане человеческих отношений партнёра найти сложно.





И я согласен, совпадает с характером)

----------


## Irina

А у меня вот что получилось)))

Результат теста

*Характер красного цвета*
Сила воли, активность, агрессивность, властность, сексуальность – вот то, что приписывают этому цвету. Люди с таким характером редко сидят без дела, любой простой вызывает внутреннее напряжение, поэтому их можно сравнить с вечным двигателем. Однако, им нужно быть острожными, так как перенасыщение активностью может вызвать нервное истощение.
Они очень импульсивны и эмоциональны, поэтому какое-то дело могут бросить на полпути, только потому, что оно им надоело. «Красным» нравится быть в центре внимания, чтобы окружающие оценили их достижения по достоинству. Поэтому и одежду, и поведение выбирают яркие, чтобы привлечь взгляды к себе: облегающая одежда, громкий голос, широкие жесты. Их любовные чувства вспыхивают, как спички, но имеют свойство так же быстро угасать.

Красный близко к рыжему))))

----------


## vova230

Я не знаю какой, самому трудно судить, пусть расцветят другие.

----------


## Banderlogen

Бесцветный, зеркальный.

----------


## Irina

*Banderlogen*,  а почему ты так считаешь? (извини за любопытство)

----------


## Banderlogen

*Irina*, 2 месяца прошло, а я так и не ответил на вопрос о цвете. Нет у него цвета, только отражение тех, кто его окружает.

----------


## Sadist

Ядовито-зелёный бггг

----------


## ПаранойА

голубовато-зелено-красный)

----------


## PatR!oT

желтый

----------


## Justin

как радуга

----------

